# drinking



## 0_cryingshame_0 (Apr 4, 2003)

parties will be coming up in the summer, and i wanna have fun with my friends, but i have never been drunk before. how do you suggest i go about this, while being careful of my ibs?


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

Simply put: Drinking is horrible on IBS, theres no way around it in my opinion. Sorry, I havn't had my IBS react with it, but I cna say thats probably one hell of a no no. Wish it were diferent... Raven


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi cryingshame. I have found that drinking has no effect on my IBS. Of course, keep in mind I drink rarely, and when I do its a very small amount. (3-4 coolers). Just to be safe, I have an immodium before I head out the door and bring some extras with me just in case. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm 23 now, and stopped drinking about four years ago. It's just not worth it to me, it makes me feel so sick that I often ended up leaving parties early, which is not fun. I still have a VERY occasional drink (read ONE drink), maybe once a year. My advice is two fold, first--start slow to see how much you can tolerate...if you haven't been drinking before, you'll probably be able to get a nice buzz on with very little alcohol.And two--if you find it's too hard on your tummy, not drinking doesn't mean no fun. Just mix up a cool non-alcoholic drink, like a margarita, or coke with lime in a fancy glass, and it will still feel like a party!m.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

I haven't had any alcoholic drink for well over a year now since I first started getting the abdominal pain and diahoea etc. I was put on medication etc and although you can technically drink with the medication, it is in no way advised!i dont miss it all all though. if i was to start drinking now, i would be plastered after 1 drink! Those alco pop drinks gave me diahoea and tummy upset pre ibs so they would prpbably kill me now. best bet is just to not drink im afraid!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

im 18 and my ibs reacts pretty bad with alcohol. im not much of a heavy drinker anyway, but i find when i go out and have maybe2/3 drinks, i get really bad d. so i take immodium whenever im going out to a party or wahtever.also, try and find what drinks suit you- for me its wine and that doesnt mess wme up too much. remember if ur having bacardi and coke or coke and something its gassy.i read somewhere that the clearer the alcohol is, ie vodka, bacradi, white wine, the safere ul be with ibs.hope this helpsSarah


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

My recommendation is to make sure you eat something that will soak up the alcohol. Don't drink on an empty stomach. So, before you start drinking, eat something that is fine for you. My recommendation is also to start off real slow (which you won't do, I didn't), and just drink a couple your first time out and see how it affects you. Since you have D, I think wine and wine coolers may be best. Also, the hard alcohol may be a good idea if in mixers. However, most mixers are very sweet or carbonated (margharita mix, tonic water, etc.), so you have to know what you personally can handle. If you've heard of the beer craps, you may have that problem with D. I do better with beer because I'm C. All this said, I don't really drink at all anymore. I find that when I do, there is a long (several days) recovery time for me to get my body back in order. When I was younger and with D, I did not have this problem, though I never felt very good the next day.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Try pretzels. They seem to work well.


----------



## faithj (Apr 22, 2004)

I can only drink wine & beer. And even then I have to take a Immodium before, & during. Just in case you know. The few times I didn't take Immodium nothing happpened, but STAY AWAY from coolers, and hard liquor like rum ect. Hell on my guts anyway. Not even Immodium helps me then.


----------



## Kelly G (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm 18 and I party and drink a LOT. I can drink anything but I always have the morning after poops the next day haha, but even some without IBS get that too so I guess its not that bad. But I'm fine while I'm drinking. If it's your first time drinking remember: "beer before liquor never been sicker" haha have fun


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

I totally agree about the eating first. Eat a bunch of something tame like cereal, so that the alcohol has something to land on. I'm totally with "hurts like ****" in regards to staying away from coolers. B-A-D news. But otherwise, I actually find that I tolerate vodka mixes best. Wine and champagne usually don't sit too well with me--basically the fruitier the worse it is. I think that mixing with hard liquor is better for me because the quantity of the alcoholic drink is less, and part of the reason it makes me sick is because I'm allergic to the yeast in the alcohol. You'll probably just have to experiment to see what sits with you best. But yeah, for sure stay away from coolers, and shots--too much of a shock to the system, a sure killer.m.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

I think the emphasis put on alcohol as one of the top triggers is ridiculous, however, just like with alergies, some of us get em, some don't. I drink more than I normally used to beacause my body tolerates alcohol well, and it helps me sleep through the night when I have those bad times. Of course my advice is to just not bother with alcohol if you can. But if you must, dont go nuts....by the way, I am IBS-D and beer in no way bothers me, in fact, it somehow soothes my gut!! long live the cold brew...


----------



## WARRAVEN (Mar 11, 2004)

That suprises the hell outta me. Sorry, geuss I'm one of the few then... damn you guys, lol. Raven


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I do not suggest you go about "getting drunk". Alcohol is bad for you IBS or not. But the rules that go for practically everything else also go for alcohol.Everything in Moderation.I do not suggest you go out to get drunk. You dont HAVE to drink. Just have one or two and see how you go. Don't go too far because its just not worth the room spinning, the vomiting and the hangover the next day.Go out to be sociable, not to be drunk. Nobody likes a drunk slobbery person slurring at them.All the best, Nikki


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

I find that a single glass of wine actually helps my cramps, and they completely cease. Mybe its just me.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Me too...like an anaesthetic perhaps? but the wine has be red, and decent...none of that cheap paintstripper for my delicate insides thank you!!


----------



## Robbie_UK (Apr 20, 2004)

lol, Britchick, you remind me of how irritated people get when I tell them that I cant eat certain foods, and they think its cos I am a fussy eater!PS: I thinkt he reason alcohol works for me, is that it makes me less nervous, and yes, the wine must be red!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

For me the wine must be white. Red kills me. Different strokes....


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

I can't drink a DROP without getting cramps. Anytime you (or anyone) drinks, take care of yourself by replacing ALL the alcohol you've drunk with water - so before you go to sleep, try to drink as many glasses of water as you had drinks. It helps you avoid a hangover.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

yeh I agreed with Nikki- has to be white as red messes me up!


----------



## Tamera (Apr 18, 2004)

I drank some hard liqour this weekend and I am sick now. I only had one shot and now I have diariah, gas, and I'm burping a lot. I guess I can't take alcohol. No more for me. Oh yeah and I didn't eat before I drank and also had a little beer before I drank the hard liqour. Anyways I don't think I can tolerate alcohol period. No more.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well there lies your problem. Never mix your drinks- especially spirits with beer. Never good, and you should ALWAYS eat before you drink or you are putting an irritant right into your srtomach with nothing to soak it up. If you try again- be more careful- stick to one drink and eat before you go out.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

And for the love of god, if you're gonna drink anything, DON'T DO SHOTS!!! They're the absolute worst for the tummy! If you want to drink hard alcohol, mix it in some coke or something!


----------



## rnaglewski (Mar 24, 2004)

I think c100176 it right on the nose. Different people respond to foods and Alcohol differently. Unfortuantely, a lot of us have to go throught the trial an error method (which sucks of course).Wine is a curious character. The type of wine can sometimes hurt or help. Red Wine in most people has a tendoncy to speed up the digestive system. So sometimes it can give you the relief of being to emptying out your system. HOWEVER - only if your intestines will let it.In any case - Cheers to all of us! We put up with and endure with a unseen problem that other can't fathom.


----------



## Vikita (Dec 16, 2003)

After I started to get my sudden IBS under control last year, my brother took on the mission of finding me a drink my tummy could handle. I don't have more than 1 or 2 in a night, but I did miss being able to sip something when I was out with friends. As vodka is one of the purest alcohols, we started with that. OJ was out (too acidic), so we used cranberry juice. Voila! My new favorite drink: Cape Cods. (Glass of cranberry juice with a splash of vodka). Not to be confused with Cosmopolitans: Vodka with a splash of cranberry juice.I can tolerate a little wine (1/2 glass), but any of the super-sugary coolers or specialty drinks out nowadays are killers. Beer is too gassy for me, and hard cider is hit-or-miss.Good luck!


----------

